# was Jesus born again?



## bowhunter1961 (Feb 26, 2007)

i was reading the study notes in the gen. study bible on mark, and when i came to this and made me ask if Christ was born again?Mr 1:12

1:12 {6} And immediately the Spirit {i} driveth him into the wilderness.

(6) Christ being tempted overcomes.
(i) "Driveth" here does not refer to something violent and forcible: but the divine power clothes Christ (who had lived until this time as a private man) with a new person, and prepares him for the battle that was at hand, and for his ministry.

and what makes me ask , is the wording here....."with a new person."
i kno that this new person is the Holy Spirit, and we get that new person too, when we believe, and since He lived a rightious life for us and our example. im just wondering . or am i just way off base here?


----------



## Herald (Feb 26, 2007)

To be born again (or born from above) can only happen if the initial condition of the person is being dead in sin. (Eph. 2:1-6). There is no doubting that Jesus was annointed for His earthly ministry (Matthew 3:16-17), but this was in keeping with the Father's plan, not that Jesus was having sins forgiven and born from above.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Feb 26, 2007)

bill, yes, i kno He was sinless, i guess it was that " new person" thing that threw me. thanks


----------

